

Is anyone working on this concept for a VR device? - IamPujanbnsk

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=4BkY8LGjW4w<p>Seems way cooler than an omni directional treadmill, but I haven&#x27;t been able to find any companies even proposing to try something like this.
======
thenomad
I've got a reasonably good knowledge of the current state of play in VR, and
to the best of my knowledge the answer's "no".

Why not? Looking at the device, I'd say there are three problems that would
put me off working on it:

1) Lots of moving parts. Likely to make it expensive to make and a pain to
maintain. 2) Risk of injury to user. Powerful motors attached to the user's
feet mean that software glitches could be really bad, for "permanent injury"
values of bad. Not a great profile for a Kickstarter or other software
startup. 3) How would you turn? Adding the ability to turn, which is pretty
key for VR, looks like it'd make the entire thing an order of magnitude more
complex as you're now looking at having free-moving robot arms.

If you want to be sure that no-one's doing this (and get feedback from people
considerably more expert than me) I'd recommend asking on
www.reddit.com/r/oculus or www.mtbs3d.com .

